

JQuery UI Bootstrap: Bootstrap-themed kickstart for jQuery UI widgets - bmaeser
http://addyosmani.github.com/jquery-ui-bootstrap/

======
munaf
To be honest, the appearance of Bootstrap is what I like the least about it at
this point. Too few people customize the UI, and we're seeing a lot of similar
sites as a result. The last thing I want is to see more sites that look like
Bootstrap. Might be interesting to start developing Bootstrap themes so we get
some design variety yet keep the friendly gridding and robustness.

